# 2017 Halloween test



## yeloowtang (Aug 7, 2012)

Missing a few details and lights.. the background music is also missing, but it gives a good idea of the set up..
haven't posted pictures in a while, having a very hard time on this site.. I did manage to get a few in my albums, but that took a good hour to resize save and transfer.. hope the video works.

https://youtube.com/watch?v=cf7GXO2ZPSo

steph


----------



## poplarhouse (Aug 2, 2015)

Absolutely awesome! That crank ghost setup is the best I've ever seen.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

I love the winged creature. Yard looks great.


----------

